# Another non-roll edge baby blanket pattern



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

I loved this quick, no roll edge baby blanket pattern, http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-158664-1.html , but I am using another quick pattern to make my charity baby blankets. It also has no roll edges and is made in a reversible, English rib. I followed Diana Sullivan's you tube video. I am loving this super quick method - nothing to do at the end but weave in a couple yarn ends! 



It is so much fun to produce a blanket in literally a few minutes! :thumbup: Ann


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Lovely work. I will have to check out the links. I make blankets and things with my Bond all the time. God Bless you for the work you do for others. 
Thank you for posting.


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Lovely work.


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

AWESOME!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Unbelievable!!! I had always considered machine knitting as cheating, not really knitting. But I stand corrected!!!! I could never in a million years learn to use one of these machines!! They are fabulous!! My hat is off to you, my dear!! Your work is wonderful!!!1


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

LadyBecket said:


> Unbelievable!!! I had always considered machine knitting as cheating, not really knitting. But I stand corrected!!!! I could never in a million years learn to use one of these machines!! They are fabulous!! My hat is off to you, my dear!! Your work is wonderful!!!1


You could learn! I wondered when I first began if I could master it, but I stuck with it and am loving it now! Thank you for your kind comments!


----------



## crossettman (May 23, 2011)

I love this pattern by Diana Sullivan. I made a scarf using this technique. Plan on also doing the afghan. Good job!!!


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Very nioe work. The blankets are beautiful. I am still scared of my ribber. But this does not look difficult at all. Diana Sullivan is a wonderful teacher.


----------



## dawn b (Feb 26, 2011)

Thank you for this link. These blankets look really nice. I am amazed at her many helpful videos and the quality of them. I think I need to use this extended winter to make some of these for charity.


----------



## lydoas (Mar 27, 2013)

Do you have this pattern for regular knitting needles. I would love to have this pattern, it looks great.


----------



## lydoas (Mar 27, 2013)

Do you have this pattern for regular knitting needles. I would love to have this pattern, it looks great.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

lydoas said:


> Do you have this pattern for regular knitting needles. I would love to have this pattern, it looks great.


I am sorry, I am not a hand knitter - only machine.  Ann


----------



## lydoas (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks for your reply. I wish I knew how to work a knitting machine....


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

lydoas said:


> Thanks for your reply. I wish I knew how to work a knitting machine....


I am sure you could learn! I did not have any idea what to do with a knitting machine a couple years ago. I just bought a simple one and began following the manual. Not so hard! 
:thumbup:


----------



## lydoas (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks for your reply. I really nothing about the machine, and I always wondered how it worked.


----------



## LEIGH55 (Mar 23, 2013)

GrammaAnn said:


> I loved this quick, no roll edge baby blanket pattern, http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-158664-1.html , but I am using another quick pattern to make my charity baby blankets. It also has no roll edges and is made in a reversible, English rib. I followed Diana Sullivan's you tube video. I am loving this super quick method - nothing to do at the end but weave in a couple yarn ends!
> 
> 
> 
> It is so much fun to produce a blanket in literally a few minutes! :thumbup: Ann


----------

